# Gtechniq I1..On My Trainers?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok so ive got some I1 here and wondered if i could use it on my new suede vans..I like suede footwear but they do not last espeically when its raining!..so would it be safe to use on suede?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Got it on most of my trainers/timbs. Here's a vid of my vans...

http://s596.photobucket.com/albums/tt42/DMH-01/?action=view&current=IMG_0018.mp4


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome!..looks like it works VERY well...how long will that last?. Also, nice vans


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have it one my trainers, my hats, my jackets....

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got it on the mesh fabric panels on my trainers.. works very well, 
got L1 (the older gloss one) on the leather parts, and they stay clean much longer... I like white trainers, pretty much only where white ones, and they used to get dirty so quickly..


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

lol i thought id be the only person to do this but obviously not!! Ive used a whole bottle on all my trainers Completely forgot it was for the car :wall:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going to use it on my coat.


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have those trainers...have them in white, red, black etc... cant beat vans!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

waqasr said:


> Awesome!..looks like it works VERY well...how long will that last?. Also, nice vans


According to the Gtechniq website it can last up to three years :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Mmmmm might have to try some of this for myself


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm liking this :thumb:


















So thats another product to go on the list


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol..looks like im not the only person to even think of this!..i actually got the idea when seeing that Ross nano technology never wet on youtube and remembered seeing a convertable top fabric sealer and knew there was something i could use on my vans! Also that is some amazing durability! oh my suede trainers are going to last soo much longer


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

I have it on my £200 Superdry coat

Most expensive item of clothing I have ever brought.

Been out and got very drunk, split everything on it, it just rolls off.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought I1 for the sole (sic) purpose of protecting my white converse sneakers.

Also bought L1 (gloss) to protect all my leather shoes, it's one of the first things a woman notices.

No point in having a detailed car and mucky shoes!

Hoo ha.


----------



## James-SS (Jan 8, 2012)

If this works on canvas shoes... I'm getting me some :speechles


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

does indeed work on canvas shoes..

what I normally do, coat the shoes (give them a good soaking for max durability and bonding,
really strong solvent smell so make sure its a ventilated area
stick the trainers under the radiator to dry..

then ofcourse.. you HAVE to run them under the tap lol


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ill post a vid too when i do mine


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

i was thinking about getting I1 for my rally boots, definatly going to now!


----------



## oz7 (May 9, 2011)

Anybody use L1 or I1 on Timberland/CAT workboots? Which works better?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

oz7 said:


> Anybody use L1 or I1 on Timberland/CAT workboots? Which works better?


I've got I1 on my Timbs :thumb:, L1 is for leather mate.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Its absolutely AWESOME!..here it is on my suede vans!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh looks like I'm going to be spraying hoodies and shoes this weekend then. 

Do you think this stuff maybe is how Jesus walked on water?

Discuss.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Is this ok for alcantara ? Just ran out of CG fabric guard wasn't that impressed


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Im sorry but i really dont get all this Oh i put some car stuff on my trainers and coat etc. If you really want to protect you trainer or clothing but some proper stuff like Nikwax.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I1 isn't specifically for car use, its for all fabrics!
L1 is for any leather, not specifically car leather.

so your argument is mis-informed.

I have however recently EXO'd a pair of leather trainers..

which I then wore to detail a car start to finish and here's the result of uncoated vs coated.
trainers were cleaned with Gtechniq W2 then wiped over with fast acting panel wipe.

not perfect but definitely better (ie splashback from wheel cleaners ect runs off)


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Im sorry but i really dont get all this Oh i put some car stuff on my trainers and coat etc. If you really want to protect you trainer or clothing but some proper stuff like Nikwax.


I only use it on my trainers etc because I had it left from use on the car :thumb:


----------

